# How can molting affect the behaviour of a cockatiel?



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

I was just wondering if Baby might be ill at the same time as he's molting or if it's just the molting process affecting him.
1st of April would be his 8th month in my life, he turns 1 year old this month.
This is his second molt, i can't remember how he behaved during his first molt (i have amnesia).
But yesterday or the day before, he had watery droppings and today he's been really sleepy. Basically his pattern has been to eat some, then nap, eat some more, nap some more and so on. You can see it in his eyes that he's tired.
But he's also been really cuddly.

His dropping looks normal today, he's eating as usual, he seems to be drinking more than he usually does though.

He's usually a very active and social fellow. Well, social towards me, i'm pretty much the only one he trusts.
But lately i've noticed, he doesn't do, what i'm assuming is some sort of nesting behaviour anymore. I think he stopped just at the start of the molt or right before. He doesn't masturbate anymore either, but that was probably just a phase i guess.

The nesting thing, what he would do is, he'd fly onto the bed and he'd do a flock call and i'd have to get under the blanket and lift it up for him, then he'd start 'cleaning' and getting rid of the creases and stuff.

I think he's been molting for about a week or a week and a half or so. Maybe less, maybe more, not really sure.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Molting is very stressful for a tiel. So everything you describe is normal. 

As for hormone issues, you can try the long nights treatment to see if it helps him calm down some.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright good, thank you!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

There is more information on long nights here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, and i have to ask.
Do their 'voices' change around his age? 'Cause well, the only time he really sings is after he's abused the side of my hand, and he's doing the same melody most of the time, but it sounds a little different, not sure how really, it just does.
Kind of a 'chirpier' sound.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the others  And maybe it appears as though his voice has changed due to him learning different things or experimenting with different sounds?


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Could possibly be that


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm doing the longer "nocturnal night" with Tweety, and it seems to be working. Before he was acting like a teenager. He would start flying away from me, went from acting like he loved being petted to flying away from it, and was just generally cranky. Now that I've stopped his exposure to my other birds (especially Ms.Freckles) and kept him covered up more, he's becoming sweeter.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Well he's never in his cage, so i don't know how i'd go about covering him up. But he's pretty much back to his old self again. Still moulting, but quite active again, loves getting my attention by knocking on the windows. Masturbating sometimes, not as much as much as before though, which i don't mind since he only uses my hand for that …


----------

